# HP Pavilion G6-2010AX or HP Pavilion G6-2103TU



## JoJo (Dec 11, 2012)

Looking to buy a new laptop, in the price range 35-40k
have narrowed down to two choices:

1) HP Pavilion G6-2010AX 
2) HP Pavilion G6-2103TU 

usage will be for everyday use, movies and gaming.

both have a good configuration, at this price, the only doubt in my mind is wether to trust an AMD A8 processor or play it safe with the ci5
also, the ci5 does not have a dedicated graphic card, so that is a drawback there.
plus, AMD is in better in all other things (HDD,RAM,etc)

Any sugesstios are invited. or if any other better laptop is available at this price then please suggest!


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 11, 2012)

if your budget is 40k, better invest 1-2k more and grab this. you get 3rd gen Core i5 with the same graphics card with Windows 7. HP Pavilion G6-2016TX. Buy locally it'll be priced at around 40k.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 11, 2012)

hey, thanks for the suggestion, i checked out the HP Pavilion G6-2016TX and its pretty good.

firstly it has Intel ci5 (3rd gen) which is good since i was not aure about the AMD in the first place.
also it has 1GB ATI Mobility Radeon 7670M HD which is decent for playing games!

rest of the config is same, just 500GB HDD instead of 1TB , but I guess i can manage with that since I already have another 1TB external.

i won't mind spending 1-2k over the budget for this as its just great, pretty much what i was looking for


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 11, 2012)

enjoy


----------



## JoJo (Dec 12, 2012)

Ordered the Laptop online as i was getting a Rs6000 discount thanks to the GOSF 

so it finally cost me Rs38k 

Will be writing a review as soon as it gets delivered


----------



## Sandman2012 (Dec 12, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Ordered the Laptop online as i was getting a Rs6000 discount thanks to the GOSF
> 
> so it finally cost me Rs38k
> 
> Will be writing a review as soon as it gets delivered



Where did u get it for 38? I have had my eye on the lappies 2010ax and 2016tx for some time now but am not able to find such deals :0 I aint tat talented yet


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 12, 2012)

go to gosf site and check who is giving discount. if the offer applies to that selected laptop, order it. you'll only get 2005AX. 2010AX is flipkart exclusive and they are not giving any discount. try homeshop18


----------



## JoJo (Dec 12, 2012)

Sandman2012 said:


> Where did u get it for 38? I have had my eye on the lappies 2010ax and 2016tx for some time now but am not able to find such deals :0 I aint tat talented yet



I ordered it from homeshop18, but that deal is only for today - 12/12/12


----------



## Sandman2012 (Dec 14, 2012)

JoJo said:


> I ordered it from homeshop18, but that deal is only for today - 12/12/12



Thanx Jojo & Sam....sadly when I tried it the same day it was out of stock. I guess I will wait for a better deal or go for the 2010ax from FK.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 15, 2012)

wait for new year. HS18 will throw some new offer. don't expect anything from flipkart. they are becoming non-customer friendly day by day.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Dec 15, 2012)

Instead of going for 2010ax, go for 2005ax from FK. You will get rs.1000 voucher through which you can buy an extra 4gb ram. Also, you will get all driver softwares and windows with it. I dont think you will require 1tb hd. Atleast not for some time.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 22, 2012)

HP G6 2016TX Review

Processor: 			Intel core i5 2.5GHz, Turbo boost up to 3.1GHz
RAM: 				4GB
Dedicated Graphics: 	1 GB ATI Radeon 7670M HD 
Shared Graphics: 		Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000
Hard Disk: 			500GB @5400rpm

Windows System Ratings:
Processor 		Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3210M CPU @ 2.50GHz 7.1 		5.2 
Memory 		(RAM) 4.00 GB 						                5.9 
Graphics 		Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000 				                5.2 
Gaming graphics 	2767 MB Total available graphics memory 		                6.5 
Primary hard disk 	333GB Free (445GB Total) 				                5.9 


15.6 inch screen with 1366x768 resolution display is good , very bright, too bright actually, I never use it at full always use it at around 80%

The audio quality is good; it has Altec Lansing Speakers with Dolby Advanced Audio, good for listening to music, watching movies etc.

The gaming performance is pretty good too, I haven't played many games yet but, tried NFS MW 2 (2012) and it ran pretty smoothly on normal settings.

and yeah, no heating problem at all. In fact the lappy is pretty cool most of the times, when I play games, it gets a little warm but the internal fan can handle it, for now... maybe later when I play more graphic intensive games I might require a cooling pad too.

The keyboard is good, keys are fine, but the Arrow keys are just weird. they are disproportionate in size, the up and down key are very very small. n left right keys are unusually large, will take some time to get used to that.

Good Battery backup, on full charge it shows 4 hrs battery backup for high performance mode, and on power saver mode, it shows 6 hrs, which is pretty good for a 6cell battery

It has 2 USB 3.0 slots on the left and 1 USB 2.0 on the right.

Webcam is of average quality 0.3 MP not too good images, just okay-ish quality.

The laptop came along with Windows 7 Home Basic, would be upgrading to Win 7 Ultimate or Win 8 soon 

Over-all a good choice!


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 22, 2012)

looks like HP is using same chassis for all their 15.6" G6 offerings. Even 2005AX has small arrow keys rendering them almost unusable.

actual battery backup mayn't be 4/6hr. rather it'll more like be 3/5hr.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 23, 2012)

> 15.6 inch screen with 1366x768 resolution display is good , very bright, too bright actually, I never use it at full always use it at around 80%



I use my lappy's brightness at 0% (yeah min) as I find it tooo bright. But my friends prefer around ~60-80% brightness levels. They shout at me for using so low brightness, but I've accustomed myself to it as it'd be good for my eye in the long running. (as far as it doesn't strains) 




> The gaming performance is pretty good too, I haven't played many games yet but, tried NFS MW 2 (2012) and it ran pretty smoothly on normal settings.
> 
> and yeah, no heating problem at all. In fact the lappy is pretty cool most of the times, when I play games, it gets a little warm but the internal fan can handle it, for now... maybe later when I play more graphic intensive games I might require a cooling pad too.



(Almost) No laptop heats when its new. Actually heating is seen after at least 6 months usage, then its cooling mechanism plus durability is tested.


----------



## rohanseth8 (Dec 23, 2012)

Not true. My laptop is not even 3 weeks old and it heats up while playing games. But it's much better than my older laptop as it used to burn my lap :/


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 23, 2012)

rohanseth8 said:


> Not true. My laptop is not even 3 weeks old and it heats up while playing games. But it's much better than my older laptop as it used to burn my lap :/



Heating up doesn't means temps going 80°. Games are obviously supposed to test your hardware, therefore increasing temps. Heating means crossing threshold temps, much more than what "actual" temp should be. My laptop, when I bought never crossed 70° while playing games @ 1080p, but after an year, average temps have rose by almost 10°.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 23, 2012)

It is better to use a Laptop Cooler while playing games. These sub 40K Laptops, while offering very good hardware configuration, don't offer very good chasis, use lots of hard Plastics in most areas and it is true for most of the Laptops, apart from ASUS ones which use some aluminium alloys in chasis. So better get a good Laptop Cooler. You can get a Cooler Master Cooler around 800 bucks which offers a very good 140mm Fan and USB ports.


----------

